

The End of Religious Wars - raganwald
http://alexyoung.org/2009/08/21/end-of-religious-wars/

======
DanielStraight
This is really excellent. The title is, as mentioned, horrible, but the
content is great. Language designers would do well to keep this stuff in mind.
Almost all software projects would do well to keep better in mind the stuff
about ease of installability.

------
thyrsus
The author asks about books that include examples from multiple languages. On
of the best was "The Elements of Programming Style", which used examples of
failure to follwow their principles from other books. Most were Fortran and
PL/I, which had high market share at the time it was published. If my copy was
handy, I'd be able to name other languages it used (probably C, given the
authors, but C wasn't yet in wide use.)

What's with disqus.com? As presented to me, the comments page had three
comments but no visible link to make a comment, and the "Help" link sent me to
a 404 page, whose help link sent me to the same 404 page.

------
pbhj
It's about programming, bad title.

